# Joined a while ago - first courage to post



## ameliaK (Sep 23, 2010)

Still learning how to post and get all that info underneath!

Me, just 46, Partner ,just 47, going the double donation route after 7 stimualted IUIs failed. Still coming to terms with having no genetic connection to either of us. 

Want to use UK clinic so there's traceability, probably use Altrui to find DE. Anyone out there done same? All I seem to hear is how wonderful foreign clinics are......

Feeling exhausted with the emotional rollercoaster, AND (some) other people's attitudes about age, sexuality and now, donor eggs. Aaaargh!


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

What a journey, sounds like you've been through the ringer! There are so many of us on here, past & present that I'm sure someone will have some pearls of wisdom for you. Best of luck & welcome.


----------



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi ameliak,
Wanted to say hi and welcome . I have only just joined ff my self but the few posts I have wrote I have had kind responses.
There seems to be so many places to chat and I guess its just finding the right place to get advice and info for you!!!
Just ask a question and someone will try and help.
   x


----------



## ameliaK (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind welcome from everyone - already feels easier!

The clinics say they can find a donor for us, but waits are around 6 months, unless we egg share. That's not the problem, it's that from what I've researched, the eggs of a 'dedicated' donor are shared between several recipients. This would reduce our chances of success, most likely, and no chance of any frosties so if not successful we have to start all over again. 

Altrui is a service that finds a dedicated donor just for you. I just wondered if anyone had used them. Thanks for the Pride Angel suggestion - I have looked at that option and will look again as it seems like a great idea.

Jessx


----------

